
Ask HN: Best Chrome extensions you use - totaldude87
It can be ranging anything from a nice productivity app to a daily news extension etc.. Please restrict to free ones :)
======
catacombs
Literally used the HN search bar:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=best%20chrome%20extentions&sor...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=best%20chrome%20extentions&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

